# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Φούρνος & Εστία > [Miele] Πρόβλημα με εστία Miele KM 6013

## bialex

Χαιρετώ το forum 
Εχω ένα πρόβλημα με μία (Η πρώτη αριστερά στις φωτό) εστία μιας ηλεκτρικής κουζίνας Miele κεραμικής επιφάνειας. Km6013
Στις περισσότερες φορές , και το τελευταίο διάστημα καθόλου , δεν δουλεύει η δεύτερη εξωτερική αντίσταση . Ανοιξα τις εστίες έβγαλα το κεραμικό τζάμι και μετρώντας με το πολύμετρο είδα ότι υπάρχει ρεύμα και τελικά άναβε και η δεύτερη (εξωτερική) εστία , ενώ όταν στη συνέχεια ξανάτοποθέτησα στη θέση του τα μάτια και το τζάμι , μου παρουσιάζεται το ίδιο πρόβλημα . 
Να πω εδώ ότι η αναποδογύρισα δύο φορές τις εστίες ,μία για να βγάλω την μεταλλική βάση και μία για να τις επαναφέρω .
Μήπως έχει κάποιος γνώμη κάποιος τι μπορεί να συμβαίνει ; 
Αρχικά νόμιζα ότι φταίει ο διακόπτης αλλά όταν ξαναλειτούργησε το απέκλεισα 
Ένα άλλο που παρατήρησα όπως φαίνεται και από τις παρακάτω φωτογραφίες είναι ότι το υλικό που είναι μέσα οι αντιστάσεις στην περιφέρεια έχει σπάσει σε δύο σημεία


Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων Βασίλης

----------


## diony

Το πιο πιθανό να φταίει ο επιλογέας της εστίας , αν μπορείς βγάλε τον φωτογραφία να δούμε ποιόν έχει.

Η εστία λίγο απίθανο να έχει κάτι και δεν δείχνει οπτικά κάποιο πρόβλημα ,  όσο για το ράγισμα δεν πειράζει.

----------


## bialex

Σε ευχαριστώ για την άμεση απάντηση αρχικά όπως είπα και εγώ νόμιζα ότι έφταιγε ο επιλογέας αλλά όταν  έβγαλα το τζάμι και δούλευε με προβλημάτισε .
Ο επιλογέας φαίνεται παρακάτω φωτό

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Ο επιλογέας φαίνεται παρακάτω φωτό


Σου είπαν ...



> αν μπορείς βγάλε τον φωτογραφία να δούμε ποιόν έχει.


 Εννοεί εσωτερικά του κομβίου

----------


## diony

> Ο επιλογέας φαίνεται παρακάτω φωτό



Εννοούσα το μηχανισμό που είναι πίσω από το κουμπί

Αν έχεις ακόμη ανοικτή την τράπεζα εστιών και δεν τη μοντάρισες , επειδή στη Φώτο βλέπω έχεις πολύμετρο , να έκανες κάποιες μετρήσεις

----------


## bialex

> Εννοούσα το μηχανισμό που είναι πίσω από το κουμπί
> 
> Αν έχεις ακόμη ανοικτή την τράπεζα εστιών και δεν τη μοντάρισες , επειδή στη Φώτο βλέπω έχεις πολύμετρο , να έκανες κάποιες μετρήσεις


 Καλημέρα 
 αρχικά έλυσα την τράπεζα των εστιών ,( είναι χωριστό κομμάτι )επειδή είναι πιο εύκολο  , για να κάνω εκεί τις μετρήσεις  .
Ο επιλογέας βρίσκεται πάνω στο φούρνο ο οποίος πρέπει να βγει για να λυθεί γιαυτό προσπάθησα να κάνω τις μετρήσεις πάνω στις εστίες αλλά «δυστυχώς» εκείνη την στιγμή λειτουργούσε κανονικά. 
 Εχθές που το χρησιμοποίησε η γυναίκα μου για να μαγειρέψει,  λειτούργησα μία φορά και μετά ξανά το ίδιο πρόβλημα .
Γι’αυτό ρώτησα αν το αναποδογύρισμα των εστιών και η επαναφορά τους μπορεί να σχετίζεται με κάποιο πρόβλημα που να λύθηκε εκείνη τη στιγμή προσωρινά

----------


## diony

Δεν μπορεί ένα αναποδογύρισμα να σου κάνει τέτοια διαφορά

Στην  εστία αν κοπεί η αντίσταση δεν επανέρχεται , τώρα αν κάπου υπάρχει κάποιο χαλαρό καλώδιο και με το αναποδογύρισμα έκανε επαφή στιγμιαία δεν μπορούμε να το διαπιστώσουμε από τη φωτογραφία

----------


## bialex

> Δεν μπορεί ένα αναποδογύρισμα να σου κάνει τέτοια διαφορά
> 
> Στην  εστία αν κοπεί η αντίσταση δεν επανέρχεται , τώρα αν κάπου υπάρχει κάποιο χαλαρό καλώδιο και με το αναποδογύρισμα έκανε επαφή στιγμιαία δεν μπορούμε να το διαπιστώσουμε από τη φωτογραφία


Οπότε να κοιτάξω τον διακόπτη? ?
Θα δω αν πέφτει το πάνελ για να τον μετρήσω .
Υποψιάζεσαι κάτι άλλο , κάποιο θερμικό ? αυτό που είναι πάνω στην εστία?

----------


## diony

Ο θερμοστάτης ασφαλείας που είναι πάνω στην εστία λειτουργεί σε περίπτωση που γίνει υπερθέρμανση εστίας λόγω βλάβης του θερμοστάτη λειτουργίας και βγάζει εκτός όλη την εστία

----------


## bialex

Μετά από απουσία λίγων ημερών λόγω διακοπών  Αποφάσισα να ξανά ασχοληθούμε με την κουζίνα . Όπως μου είπατε το πρόβλημα ήταν στον διακόπτη . έλυσα το κεντρικό πάνελ τον μέτρησα είδα ότι δεν λειτουργεί στην δεύτερη σκάλα και αντικαταστάθηκε.  Τώρα δουλεύει μια χαρά και πάλι ευχαριστώ για την πολύτιμη βοήθεια σας .
Βασίλης

----------


## bialex

Προβλημάτων συνέχεια (γ@μώ  την Miele ) Με το φούρνο τώρα .μοντ. Η5241 Ε. 
Έβγαλα την πίσω πλάκα του φούρνου να καθαριστεί και διαπιστώσαμε ότι υπάρχει σοβαρή οξείδωσή μάλιστα στα τέσσερα σημεία που στηρίζεται με βίδες , έχει οξειδωθεί και από τρύπα 3mm έγινε 30 . 
Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι πάνω της στηρίζονται και οι βάσεις για τις σχαρές. 
Έχω ζητήσει να δω πόσο κοστίζει για να την αντικαταστήσω αλλά το πρόβλημα είναι ότι έχουνε ανοίξει αρκετά  οι τρύπες στο τοίχωμα του φούρνου που στηριζόταν η πίσω επιφάνεια αρχικά . 
Εδώ τι κάνουμε πως την στηρίζουμε ; βάζουμε περαστή  βίδα τρυπώντας το  τοίχωμα του φούρνου ή κάνα ανοξείδωτο λαμάκι που το στηρίζουμε με καινούργιες βίδες και επάνω του την επιφάνεια;

----------


## diony

Δυστυχώς όλες οι λαμαρίνες με τα χρόνια έτσι γίνονται , μόλις σπάσει το εμαγιέ , είναι θέμα χρόνου να σκουριάσουν από τους υδρατμούς

Στην περίπτωσή σου μπορείς να βάλεις περαστές βίδες με φαρδιές ροδέλες στην ίδια τρύπα για να μην έχεις και διαρροές αέρα *και*  κάνεις και νέες τρύπες πιο δίπλα βάζοντας επί πλέον βίδες για περισσότερη ασφάλεια 

Από τη στιγμή που επάνω του στηρίζονται οι βάσεις από τις σχάρες σημαίνει πως χρειάζεται τακτικό έλεγχο για την περίπτωση που ξεφύγει από τη θέση του , αν υπάρχει κάποιο βαρύ ταψί υπάρχει κίνδυνος εγκαύματος

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Βίδες ανοξείδωτες με πολλαπλές ροδέλες τμηματικά μεγαλύτερες , και παξιμάδια εμπρός και έξω/πίσω από τον φούρνο . Αποσύνδεση ηλεκτρικά της κουζίνας για ασφάλεια .



> (γ@μώ την Miele )


 Είναι οι καλύτερες , αλλά ο κανόνας (κατασκευαστικά) είναι ανάμεσα στα όσα καλά και τέλεια , να υπάρχει και κάτι τεχνητά σκάρτο (διεθνής μυστική συμφωνία ) , και στην περίπτωση σου είναι τα καπάκια του φούρνου.

----------


## bialex

Βρε παιδιά μιλάμε για επτάμισι χρόνια λειτουργία !!!!!
δικαιολογείται κάτι τέτοιο ;;;;
Το πρόβλημα με τις περαστες βίδες είναι ότι από πίσω σε δύο σημεία τουλάχιστον που θέλω να τρυπήσω έχει κι άλλα εξαρτήματα και χρειάζεται μεγάλη προσοχή ή να βγουν αυτά

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Βρε παιδιά μιλάμε για επτάμισι χρόνια λειτουργία !!!!!
> δικαιολογείται κάτι τέτοιο ;;;;


Και βέβαια δικαιολογείται , αν δεν χαλούσαν τι θα φορούσαν τα παρακάτω αθώα πλην τίμια παιδάκια ? 
https://www.miele.com/en/com/management-2093.htm# 
Έτσι είναι .... για τα κουστούμια τους ότι ακριβότερο ..... αλλά για τα καπάκια εμαγιέ δεν έφτασαν τα χρήματα για κάτι καλύτερο και προς εμάς .

Άμα θες να κλάψεις κιόλας ή και να γελάς ταυτόχρονα , διάβασε περί της "φιλοσοφίας" της Miele .... 
https://www.miele.com/en/com/philosophy-2095.htm

----------

